# I'm getting paid to sleep with a pax!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

They say that history turns on small hinges. It seems that the life of an Uber driver turns on small pings. Because of a ping I received last week, I now find myself sleeping in a new house every night.

Last week I got a ping to pick up a pax named George at a Cub foods grocery store. When I got there, there was a very old sick looking man connected to an oxygen tank with a cart of groceries. Although I promised not to help out pax with groceries again, I immediately helped out this one.

As we were driving, he began telling me the story of his life and recent illness and how he expects it to take his life shortly. He lives alone and his lungs are hardening up with his illness. He currently has 30% lung capacity. He has an adult daughter that lives nearby but rarely visits. He REALLY does not want to go into a nursing home or assisted living.

During the ride, he began asking me a few questions about who I lived with, and where I lived. I told him I live alone with my old cat.

After dropping him off at his house and helping him with his groceries, I told him I'd be glad to help in in the future if he needed help.

He said "I'd like to make a proposition to you. My family and hospice are telling me I have to move into assisted living unless if I get somebody to stay with me. How would you like to get paid just for sleeping? If you can just spend the night here after you get done Ubering, I'll pay you $50 a night. I bet you've never got paid for sleeping before."

"OK. So what would would this require?"

"Nothing. Just sleep here in my *guest room* and I'll press an alarm if I'm having an emergency like if my oxygen tank gets disconnected or something."

Sounded simple enough, so I immediately agreed. (he lets me bring my cat into a sectioned off part of the house)

*Day one: *I slept soundly through the entire night.

*Day two: *he asked if in the morning I could put some device on his finger to check out his heartbeat. He gave me the phone number of his hospice to call in case if he's dead. I was thinking "I'll might be dealing with a dead body here? More than I bargained for"

*Day three*: As I walked passed his bedroom at night time and he asked me to get him a glass of water.

*Day four:* He called out to me and asked me to get him a handkerchief from the living room. I found a dirty one covered in blood and boogers. I grabbed it by the corner. After he blew his nose in it, he pushed it back into my hand.

*Day five*: He called me in to carry away a jug of pee and dump it into the toilet. I REALLY did not sign up for it. Early in the morning, he pressed the alarm and I went into his room. He fell out of bed and could not get up. He's getting too weak. I got behind him and tried to lift him up, but every time, he would scream in pain. Finally I called 911 and two cops came over and lifted him up. They began asking me a lot of questions about him and his condition. I couldn't answer. They said "What is your relationship to George?" I said "I'm just his Uber driver."

I don't really like how this is coming along. I think I'm going to have to tell him I can't do this anymore.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Poor guy.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

How is this George going to care for himself when you go off to SD?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> How is this George going to care for himself when you go off to SD?


I don't know. Sometimes there's an old lady named Kathy that's there.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

This kind of Kathy?


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't know why I even bother commenting or pointing out what is wrong with Sad Uber's antics because he never takes any good advice from anyone...BUT...

This could turn into a HUGE lawsuit. You are NOT a medically trained professional. You have no business trying to take care of him. If he dies on your watch, guess who that daughter is going to go after?

I do not know why I even wasted time typing this


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberPat said:


> I don't know why I even bother commenting or pointing out what is wrong with Sad Uber's antics because he never takes any good advice from anyone...BUT...
> 
> This could turn into a HUGE lawsuit. You are NOT a medically trained professional. You have no business trying to take care of him. If he dies on your watch, guess who that daughter is going to go after?
> 
> I do not know why I even wasted time typing this


He ASKED me!

I'm not even supposed to do anything medical, Just be there.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

SadUber should try his imagination into fiction writing. Some of his stories are actually plausible.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> Sad should try his imagination into fiction writing. Some of his stories are actually plausible.


You want me to record him talking to me or what?


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> Sad should try his imagination into fiction writing. Some of his stories are actually plausible.


I don't believe a word he says on ANY of his posts!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Just get the money upfront. If he croaks, you will never see the $$


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> This kind of Kathy?


I blame that whole incident on James Caan. He has a terrible foot fetish thing.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sad story but the title of this thread is very misleading lol


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SadUber said:


> He ASKED me!
> 
> I'm not even supposed to do anything medical, Just be there.


So, this is the George who wants you to drive his car and/or corpse to SD?
Better be sooner rather than later...


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Two people.

One "...said he will pay me to drive his car to San Diego to drop off his car, and then he'll pay for my plane ticket to fly home."

The other stated "If you can just spend the night here after you get done Ubering, I’ll pay you $50 a night."

And they're both senior citizens named "George".

Wow! What a coincidence.


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

You truly do not see that you are doing something very wrong here? Do you not see the liability you are setting your self up for? You can not be that stupid...

My only hope is that Sad Uber truly is a work of fiction and these are all just stories


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> How is this George going to care for himself when you go off to SD?


You could volunteer to step in. Could be valuable work experience for you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> I don't believe a word he says on ANY of his posts!


Well this changes everything



UberPat said:


> You truly do not see that you are doing something very wrong here? Do you not see the liability you are setting your self up for? You can not be that stupid...
> 
> My only hope is that Sad Uber truly is a work of fiction and these are all just stories


When an old man who is dying dies, no one points fingers


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Maybe SadUber is on to something.

Old man goes to cafeteria everyday, gets the same waitress. He's a curmudgeon all the time but she's always nice to him.

He doesn't show up for a while and she sees his obituary in the paper. She's actually sad.

His lawyer shows up later tells her old man enjoyed her positive attitude and left her 50k and his car.

True story, not mine though. It did happen recently.


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

PLOT TWIST...

The man dies and his autopsy reveals he died from complicate from food poisoning. The cause is traced back to eating cereal he received in a gift bag he received from an Uber driver...


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SadUber said:


> *Day two: *he asked if in the morning I could put some device on his finger to check out his heartbeat.


Tomorrow morning pull his finger to check if he's still alive.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I love your stories. I love you. Your heart is in the right place. George needs assisted living, that's evident. Maybe tell him he might like the the sexy nurses and meet other cute grannies.
I think you mean well but your Shenanigans aren't always practical.

Also, excellent click bait!  I thought you were finally getting laid!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

This is what uber has caused. 

You're not trained to do this. He's not family. Even if he was, depending on the situation the doctors may require someone trained with you anyways.

He's basically getting a very cheap hired help (unless you move in full time and you don't have to pay rent that way) because $50 bucks is very cheap.


Then again, you're not medically trained.

I would highly suggest that you have him put in writing what he orignally proposed *IF* you even want to do that.

Otherwise I'd get out, asap.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## SanFranciscoDriver1000 (Jul 1, 2017)

The story SadUber is telling rings true. My mother went through the same thing. She had Stage 3 lung cancer and then Stage 4. This sick man is under home hospice care. That means he has been given 6 months to live and it's likely to be even less than that. And if the guy is sent to a real hospice, his time is likely to be much much shorter still. People just give up once they're sent to an actual hospice.

I don't think SadUber should worry about liability. However, he signed up for more than he bargained for. Being with a person under hospice care is difficult, even if it is just during nights and with minimal responsibilities. Things are going to get worse, not better. I did it, but she was my mother. It's totally different when it's someone you love. Some people seek out that kind of work, but SadUber just kind of fell into it without being given much information. I would even go as far to say that he was kind of tricked into it by the sick man. Emotionally, this experience might take a huge toll on him.

SadUber,
If you wish to continue, I think you should meet with the social worker who visits him from homecare/hospice. She'll be able to explain things to you. She may even have a budget to pay you from (which is probably going to be more than $50 a night). Most likely, she's the one who told the guy he couldn't remain home alone if there was no one with him at night. She'll probably explain about his DNR (his Do Not Resuscitate form) and if he signed one already, and under what circumstances to call them, or call 911.

That social worker probably visits him once or twice a week, but she'll probably visit and have an orderly visit him once a day once she thinks he's about to die. In my mother's case, the social worker was very accurate at predicting her death. As soon as she noticed some discoloration in my mother's skin, she told me she was about to die in the next few days and that it was time for my brother to jump on a plane and visit one last time. My brother did. He got to say goodbye to her when she was still lucid. And my mother passed away probably three to four days after her skin had changed color.

After which, the social worker took charge. She signed the death certificate (they're allowed to do that apparently when someone is under hospice care). She called the funeral people we had selected. She had us gather all the pain medication and destroy it in water in front of her and put it in a special hazardous bag for that purpose. She sent people to deassemble and take away the equipment they had loaned us. They had loaned us an automatic hospital bed, an oxygen machine, a couple of oxygen bottles (in case the power went out), supplies, and a bunch of other things. Those homecare hospice people actually were incredibly helpful.

And the thing that you put on the index finger, we already had purchased that, it registers the oxygen level in your blood.

That being said, when I say that things are going to get worse, not better, I mean it. His physical pain is only to get worse. The cancer is mostly growing inside of him and pushing against nerves. And at some point, he'll become delirious and may no longer be able to recognize you. On her last day, because of the drugs or her pain, my mother took me for her father, which she had lost to cancer when she was thirteen years old. During her last four hours, she kept on saying "Mommy, Mommy" incessantly in her original native language. That being said, it does sound to me like this guy is nowhere near that stage yet. And he probably still has one more month to live at least.

But at the very least, if you intend to continue, you should talk to the social worker about the daughter situation. It does sound like the daughter is somewhat estranged, but the social worker may instruct you to call her if you see things going for the worse, so she gets one last chance to see him. And if you want to pass on the baton to someone else, you may want to let the social worker know that too. The sick man is unlikely to tell her you left if he thinks it will get him sent to a real hospice facility.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS is going to be very upset when she finds out that you put ole George in the trunk instead of her...


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> They say that history turns on small hinges. It seems that the life of an Uber driver turns on small pings. Because of a ping I received last week, I now find myself sleeping in a new house every night.
> 
> Last week I got a ping to pick up a pax named George at a Cub foods grocery store. When I got there, there was a very old sick looking man connected to an oxygen tank with a cart of groceries. Although I promised not to help out pax with groceries again, I immediately helped out this one.
> 
> ...


From the title I thought you were having relations with someone. Then when I saw it was a he, I thought you were getting it in the rear. Then I read the rest and thought the getting it in the rear would of been a better story.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> DamseLinDistresS is going to be very upset when she finds out that you put ole George in the trunk instead of her...


This reminds me of Weekend At Bernies

If George kicks it are you gonna rig him up for a while.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

FrostyAZ said:


> You could volunteer to step in. Could be valuable work experience for you.


By George I've got the solution... He should take George 2 to SD in George 1's car. Of course George 1 has to pay for George 2 to fly home.


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Otherwise I'd get out, asap.


Yeah, I get out when asked to retrieve a nasty hankie, gross


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You will be asked at some point to sign something saying you promise to be there nights.

George is using you cheaply. Treat him like any pax. Pay up. Cash on the barrel head. And get his offer in writing. 

Who empties his pee bottle when you aren't there?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

GTA. George Theft Auto.

Are you going to be charged for GTA when George has passed on?

You'll be in Utah or sumptin and popped by the popo for GTA when George kicks it.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

Right now I'm thinking of certain episodes of Family Guy?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> SadUber should try his imagination into fiction writing. Some of his stories are actually plausible.


He is telling the truth. Trust.



Uber Crack said:


> I love your stories. I love you. Your heart is in the right place. George needs assisted living, that's evident. Maybe tell him he might like the the sexy nurses and meet other cute grannies.
> I think you mean well but your Shenanigans aren't always practical.
> 
> Also, excellent click bait!  I thought you were finally getting laid!


All of your words took all of the same exact words out of my mouth!



SadUber said:


> They say that history turns on small hinges. It seems that the life of an Uber driver turns on small pings. Because of a ping I received last week, I now find myself sleeping in a new house every night.
> 
> Last week I got a ping to pick up a pax named George at a Cub foods grocery store. When I got there, there was a very old sick looking man connected to an oxygen tank with a cart of groceries. Although I promised not to help out pax with groceries again, I immediately helped out this one.
> 
> ...


Sads, please be careful while you're there. I mean, $50 per night isn't bad, but you don't want anything to be blamed on you should this man be severely injured or should he die on your watch.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

George is now in a hospital\ assisted living where I fear he will stay.

Last week he gave me the keys and directions for delivering to San Diego. We never discussed a few details like compensation. I've gone to visit him in the hospital to discuss this and getting paid for my time there, but he was too drugged up on morphine to talk.
I'll have to return.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I fear your trip to SD isn't gonna happen. If he's on morphine...

I'm thinking you might be bummed so my suggestion is to throw yourself back into planning for the epic Halloween adventure.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> I fear your trip to SD isn't gonna happen. If he's on morphine...
> 
> I'm thinking you might be bummed so my suggestion is to throw yourself back into planning for the epic Halloween adventure.


I'm planning of leaving this weekend. I already have the keys like I said.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I'm planning of leaving this weekend. I already have the keys like I said.


Take the road trip.. For George!


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'm planning of leaving this weekend. I already have the keys like I said.


How are you gettong home? He's in no condition to book you a plane ticket or make a decision about compensation. Too much $ and you'll hear from the family with all kinds of ugly accusations, not enough and you're doing charity work.

Tread lightly my friend.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> How are you gettong home? He's in no condition to book you a plane ticket or make a decision about compensation. Too much $ and you'll hear from the family with all kinds of ugly accusations, not enough and you're doing charity work.
> 
> Tread lightly my friend.


Yes, I'll talk to him today.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Rsabcd said:


> How are you gettong home? He's in no condition to book you a plane ticket or make a decision about compensation. Too much $ and you'll hear from the family with all kinds of ugly accusations, not enough and you're doing charity work.
> 
> Tread lightly my friend.


People (UberPeople at that lol) just don't want to see you get screwed for not enough money (paid to sleep with a pax, see what I did there? ), that's all. We definitely support the SadUber.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber IF you do make it to SD, make a trip to Los Angeles area. I'm sure a lot of UP LA would like to meet up with you, including myself.

If you don't have a car, ping DamseLinDistresS to drive you up here.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Last week he gave me the keys and directions for delivering to San Diego. We never discussed a few details like compensation. I've gone to visit him in the hospital to discuss this and getting paid for my time there, but he was too drugged up on morphine to talk.
> I'll have to return.


The cost to transport a car from MN to CA would typically run 600-1000 on a car carrier. I just don't see how it makes any sense for George to pay you to do this yourself.

There are gas, hotel, food, and flight costs plus paying you. What if the car breaks down? You could be stranded.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I don't know. Sometimes there's an old lady named Kathy that's there.


I love you and your stories, and your little-stuffed animal avatar.


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Pictures or it never happened


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You were NOT his Uber driver on day five. Come on man, I love ya and your stories but you cannot fall back on Uber for everything as an excuse. If somethi g happened, the investigate and realize you hadn't driving him in your Uber app in over 5 days. 

You were no longer his Uber. You were being paid to be his hospice care. The cops ask you again, you are being paid to to do exactly what you had done: if george falls or has an emergency, you are there to call for emergency services. Thats is your job. You were not his uber.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Best troll ever lol.

I am his uber driver. Had me laughing. Im stealing this story for my standup night

The cereal bag hahaha I read that one too.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Well SadUber - Did you ever make it to California? How about George, how is the old guy?


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> They say that history turns on small hinges. It seems that the life of an Uber driver turns on small pings. Because of a ping I received last week, I now find myself sleeping in a new house every night.
> 
> Last week I got a ping to pick up a pax named George at a Cub foods grocery store. When I got there, there was a very old sick looking man connected to an oxygen tank with a cart of groceries. Although I promised not to help out pax with groceries again, I immediately helped out this one.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you were getting paid that $0.80 per minute for those days. 5 days at 7200 minutes would net you about $576. Or about $4.80 per hour. Much cheaper than hospice.


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

I want to see the arc of the story reach over to George's daughter. She may be hotter than Damsel in Distress.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

A short update: George died last month and his funeral was this Monday. His daughter Amy told me I could keep his dog Coco if I want to. She said she wants me to come to his house this weekend because she wants to give me something.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

SadUber said:


> A short update: George died last month and his funeral was this Monday. His daughter Amy told me I could keep his dog Coco if I want to. She said she wants me to come to his house this weekend because she wants to give me something.


Maybe it's George's car. Hope the family is coping well.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> A short update: George died last month and his funeral was this Monday. His daughter Amy told me I could keep his dog Coco if I want to. She said she wants me to come to his house this weekend because she wants to give me something.


Sorry to hear George's passing.


----------



## RNUber3 (Mar 17, 2017)

I thought this was a post from damselindistress...seems like her next step.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

If you are receiving the $50/night "off app" , Uber may well deactivate you, for failure to receive their taste


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you are receiving the $50/night "off app" , Uber may well deactivate you, for failure to receive their taste


Sure, you also go blind masturbating too


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

You officially found an occupation where an old man put the screws to you worse than uber. 

Minimum for an overnight home healthcare aide is $15-$25 per night. 

Got to hand it to the old timer, sharp as a tack and he found a patsy. 

YOU GO OLD DUDE, $6.25 an hour overnight aide,


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> A short update: George died last month and his funeral was this Monday. His daughter Amy told me I could keep his dog Coco if I want to. She said she wants me to come to his house this weekend because she wants to give me something.


She wants to give you AIDS. Don't agree to it.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

SadUber said:


> A short update: George died last month and his funeral was this Monday. His daughter Amy told me I could keep his dog Coco if I want to. She said she wants me to come to his house this weekend because she wants to give me something.


Did she give you something good?

Also how could you discount this story? An old man trying to save his kids inheritance. Say he has $100,000. Well, he can give SU years worth of pay for that money. Now the hospice people are going to take all the mans money. Sad Uber.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Did she give you something good?
> 
> Also how could you discount this story? An old man trying to save his kids inheritance. Say he has $100,000. Well, he can give SU years worth of pay for that money. Now the hospice people are going to take all the mans money. Sad Uber.


I haven't picked it up yet. Hoping it's something good!


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

UberPat said:


> I don't know why I even bother commenting or pointing out what is wrong with Sad Uber's antics because he never takes any good advice from anyone...BUT...
> 
> This could turn into a HUGE lawsuit. You are NOT a medically trained professional. You have no business trying to take care of him. If he dies on your watch, guess who that daughter is going to go after?
> 
> I do not know why I even wasted time typing this


Well court is made for this reason. Jury nor the judge just obliviously decide he's guilty based on law. They tend to use common sense. I agree though he shouldn't get involved but if what he is saying is the honest truth then I can't see why the judge would put him at fault. But hey who am I?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Marshall Mathers said:


> Well court is made for this reason. Jury nor the judge just obliviously decide he's guilty based on law. They tend to use common sense. I agree though he shouldn't get involved but if what he is saying is the honest truth then I can't see why the judge would put him at fault. But hey who am I?


There is no such thing as a big lawsuit against an Uber driver. Who would they call? The "squeeze blood from a turnip lawyer?"


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> There is no such thing as a big lawsuit against an Uber driver. Who would they call? The "squeeze blood from a turnip lawyer?"


LMAO


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They might be entitled to all McDonald's meals offered by the PAX.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, I dropped by the house to see what George's daughter had for me. It was just a bunch of boxes filled with his clothes and food!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Well, I dropped by the house to see what George's daughter had for me. It was just a bunch of boxes filled with his clothes and food!


Food? As in, canned food?
Now, show us the clothes! There might be a forgotten silver dollar in them! You never know!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> Food? As in, canned food?
> Now, show us the clothes! There might be a forgotten silver dollar in them! You never know!


Pretty much everything except for refrigerated food. Sugar, serial, mac and cheese, etcetera. I'm driving a passenger to his destination now, so I can't take a picture of the clothes currently.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I'm driving a passenger to his destination now


You shouldn't be texting and driving. Safety first!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> You shouldn't be texting and driving. Safety first!


I'm not texting. I'm using voice dictation.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

And text-to-speech?

Rider, please don't forget to TIP your driver! Thank you, from all of us in the Uber Driver world!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Pretty much everything except for refrigerated food. Sugar, serial, mac and cheese, etcetera. I'm driving a passenger to his destination now, so I can't take a picture of the clothes currently.


You are posting here while you have a rider in the car?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You are posting here while you have a rider in the car?


He didn't care.


----------



## CA510 (Nov 7, 2017)

MAYBE U MIGHT INHERIT MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> He didn't care.


Wait until you see your safety report.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Even the smallest thing that SadUber does is hilarious. Posting on UP with Voice Recognition with a pax in the car, classic!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Even the smallest thing that SadUber does is hilarious. Posting on UP with Voice Recognition with a pax in the car, classic!


His disappointing denouements are the best parts of his posts. "Boxes of old clothes and some food" is just precious. Same with robbing some pathetic pax of a crummy silver dollar, or bewildering Trang with the world's most unromantic picnic. I feel like I'm reading a David Lynch script.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SadUber said:


> They say that history turns on small hinges. It seems that the life of an Uber driver turns on small pings. Because of a ping I received last week, I now find myself sleeping in a new house every night.
> 
> Last week I got a ping to pick up a pax named George at a Cub foods grocery store. When I got there, there was a very old sick looking man connected to an oxygen tank with a cart of groceries. Although I promised not to help out pax with groceries again, I immediately helped out this one.
> 
> ...


Wth?



Blatherskite said:


> His disappointing denouements are the best parts of his posts. "Boxes of old clothes and some food" is just precious. Same with robbing some pathetic pax of a crummy silver dollar, or bewildering Trang with the world's most unromantic picnic. I feel like I'm reading a David Lynch script.


Omg-I was dying laughing over here. 
After handkerchief...I'm out but falling, dumping pee are all flatout deal-breakers


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I honestly don’t know how he gets into these situations weekly. I pick people up and drop them off.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

SadUber said:


> They say that history turns on small hinges. It seems that the life of an Uber driver turns on small pings. Because of a ping I received last week, I now find myself sleeping in a new house every night.
> 
> Last week I got a ping to pick up a pax named George at a Cub foods grocery store. When I got there, there was a very old sick looking man connected to an oxygen tank with a cart of groceries. Although I promised not to help out pax with groceries again, I immediately helped out this one.
> 
> ...


His 21 year old mistress cooked up this whole cockamamie scheme to set you up. Get outta there!!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> I'm not texting. I'm using voice dictation.


Jeez...what a concept "text talking"...

With at least one hand on the wheel...

Rakos


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Misleading headline....


----------



## 1kittycatfish (Nov 5, 2016)

Most important fact has been left out...who got the pee jug...


----------

